# Can't mount partitions on a EFI GPT disk

## MarcusXP

Hi,

I cannot mount the partitions on a EFI GPT disk. The size is ~2.8TB.

There are 2 NTFS partitions on it (created with Vista :/ duh )

However, parted sees 4 partitions (probably first two were created for compatibility, to boot, or for other reasons.. )

Trying to mount /dev/sdb1/2/3/4 gives error.

Using kernel 2.6.25-r7.

```
Server ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sdb: 2998.4 GB, 2998424043520 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 364537 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x7c0b7c0b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1      267350  2147483647+  ee  EFI GPT

Server ~ # parted /dev/sdb

GNU Parted 1.8.8

Using /dev/sdb

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print

Model: DELL PERC 5/i (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdb: 2998GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name                  Flags

 1      17.4kB  128MB   128MB                primary

 2      128MB   4000MB  3872MB               primary

 3      4000MB  84.0GB  80.0GB               Basic data partition

 4      84.0GB  2998GB  2914GB  ntfs         Basic data partition

(parted)

```

```
Server ~ # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Data

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

Server ~ # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Data

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

I have the following kernel options enabled:

```

    [*] Advanced partition selection                                

     [*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support                  

     [*]   Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support       

     [*]   EFI GUID Partition support       

```

Any ideas ?

----------

## MarcusXP

After I rebooted, I had /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb3 and /dev/sdb4 in /dev folder

I was able to mount /dev/sdb4 successfully.

Probably I didn't restart after I compiled the kernel with the EFI option.. hmm..

I am not sure anymore, but /dev/sdb3 might not be allocated.. a Vista "feature" when I created the partitions.

That's one reason why I am switching to Linux  :Smile: 

----------

